# have u evr been here



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i am goin to a rodeo and bible breakaway camp nxt monday.. it iz in springer oklahoma its a three day thing. 200 hundred dollars to stall ur horse lodge u an dfeed u and world class instructors instruct u . have u eva been there wondering how it was?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

no I havn't been.....different country and all but sounds awesome, make sure you take heaps of photo's so we can see. Have a great time! Look forward to your posts when you get back


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i am super excited and i wil post to tell u how it went


----------

